# SoD in Alpha 2.1



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

So I've installed alpha 2.1 this afternoon via clockwork, but the SoD issue seems worse now than before...seems like 80% of the time, that as soon as the screen turns off (either via power button, or timeout), the SoD will be present immediately thereafter. Is the 384 min speed still required with the new alpha? Can anyone confirm if the SoD is gone for them, using the default speeds?

(I've tried wiping the dalvik cache/reinstall already and the problem still persists, I have NOT adjusted the speeds yet)


----------



## arcticrobot (Oct 16, 2011)

Installed it this morning. No ssod yet. I run 486-1512Mhz.
Edit: still no ssod, I'm good.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

PredZ said:


> So I've installed alpha 2.1 this afternoon via clockwork, but the SoD issue seems worse now than before...seems like 80% of the time, that as soon as the screen turns off (either via power button, or timeout), the SoD will be present immediately thereafter. Is the 384 min speed still required with the new alpha? Can anyone confirm if the SoD is gone for them, using the default speeds?
> 
> (I've tried wiping the dalvik cache/reinstall already and the problem still persists, I have NOT adjusted the speeds yet)


+1 having exactly the same problem. Will try adjusting the speed to 384 min and report back


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks...I have 2 units I can somewhat test with...1 is "fully" setup, with a bunch of apps + 384 min speed...the other is pretty fresh, no setcpu installed so default speed, and it's this one that tends to get the SoD. The other does not. I'm just curious if others @ default speeds are still getting it.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you guys adjust the speed? setcpu?

Also, i can't find the soft locker app in market anymore for some reason :s


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, I've used setcpu on my other unit for adjusting speeds.


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

384 &1620 MHZ overclock.

No issues. No lockups or SoD

CM7 a2.1


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow just had the stupid SoD 3 times in a row now. Restarted the TP, pressed the power button to turn the display off, tried turning it back on right away, nothing happened.

Really annoying..

Btw, i did a fresh install of alpha 2.1. And all i have installed are the google app.zip and netflix app


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was having a lot of issues after installing. Wiped cache and dalvik. I ended up doing a complete wipe and installed again, its running damn near perfect now. This is by far the best alpha i've ever installed.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had the same problem when I first flashed alpha 2.1. I went in to recovery, wiped cache and dalvik, then flashed again. Haven't had a problem since.

Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

"zunairryk said:


> Wow just had the stupid SoD 3 times in a row now. Restarted the TP, pressed the power button to turn the display off, tried turning it back on right away, nothing happened.
> 
> Really annoying..
> 
> Btw, i did a fresh install of alpha 2.1. And all i have installed are the google app.zip and netflix app


It's a alpha... You were warned.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had zero SODs since installing 2.1 Alpha, it's been perfect. I wiped Cache/Dalvik before installing 2.1. Had a couple FCs and ran Fix Permissions in ROM Manager and the FCs are gone as well. Didn't see any SODs at minimum cpu set in SetCPU of 192 or 384.

I'd suggest that anyone getting SODs on 2.1 boot in to CM Recovery and wipe cache/dalvik cache and try again.

If SODs persist, go back into CM Recovery and create a backup, then wipe data and see if that helps. If it doesn't you can always restore your backup, if it does, you'll be very happy. Not having to deal w/SOD is really, really nice.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

I've actually done all those suggestions Redflea. Only difference I was able to think of was that setcpu wasnt installed on this unit - didn't want to re-buy the app, as this touchpad isn't for me, so it won't be tied to my google account.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep. I hv tried all that. Even did a full ACMEunistall and started over and it's still a no go for me. Will try setcpu once I get home


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

SetCPU really shouldn't help w/SOD, just mentioned it in regard to the min CPU speeds I was running at.

If a full uninstall/reinstall didn't help, I'd start to wonder if there is some app installed that is helping to trigger the SOD.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Really the only apps installed on my "bad" touchpad are the same apps installed on the "good" touchpad...and the good one actually has a lot more apps that could possibly cause conflicts. It's confusing honestly. I've done plenty of flashing of roms in general w/ cwm so I doubt it's something I'm doing wrong as well. Not sure really what the issue could be. Forgot that I've also tried using lock screen + no lock screen, same results (the immediate SoD more often than not)


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

After i did a full uninstall/reinstall, all i had installed was the google market and maps from the links provided in this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7809-How-to-Install-Google-Market-amp-Apps-on-CM7-Alpha-TouchPad

And netflix 1.4.1 modded from xda developers forums.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

I find I some time trigger aid just from pressing the power button to off. As for when its on my touchstone, it stays in exhibition mode the entire time. So no sods like before (when I didn't do a factory reset)


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I've had zero SODs since installing 2.1 Alpha, it's been perfect. I wiped Cache/Dalvik before installing 2.1. Had a couple FCs and ran Fix Permissions in ROM Manager and the FCs are gone as well. Didn't see any SODs at minimum cpu set in SetCPU of 192 or 384.
> 
> I'd suggest that anyone getting SODs on 2.1 boot in to CM Recovery and wipe cache/dalvik cache and try again.
> 
> If SODs persist, go back into CM Recovery and create a backup, then wipe data and see if that helps. If it doesn't you can always restore your backup, if it does, you'll be very happy. Not having to deal w/SOD is really, really nice.


Not to jinx myself, but 2.1 has been rocksolid since installing today and I didn't do any of the above.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PredZ said:


> Really the only apps installed on my "bad" touchpad are the same apps installed on the "good" touchpad...and the good one actually has a lot more apps that could possibly cause conflicts. It's confusing honestly. I've done plenty of flashing of roms in general w/ cwm so I doubt it's something I'm doing wrong as well. Not sure really what the issue could be. Forgot that I've also tried using lock screen + no lock screen, same results (the immediate SoD more often than not)


Yeah, there are no clear pointers...when you see the same people getting them from either an install over 2.0 or a clean install, and others (like me) install over 2.0 and not have any SODs it seems pretty opaque.


----------



## zredsox (Oct 16, 2011)

Installed 2.1 this morning (took about 5 minutes) and no SOD issues here. Actually yet to run into any real issues beyond maybe a little less battery life than I would like.

SOD issues w/ A1 and none with A2.1


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Cleared all cache before my alpha 2 install ...no SOD's. I also have setcpu min cpu speed set to 192 and overclocked to 1.5....no issues


----------



## jl434 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have any SOD problem when wifi enabled

However, SOD happens if Wifi turn off manually , Can anyone confirm with it?


----------



## paul2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

jl434 said:


> I don't have any SOD problem when wifi enabled
> 
> However, SOD happens if Wifi turn off manually , Can anyone confirm with it?


Looks like same here, turns off wifi got SOD.


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

Im still having SOD issues as well. Im curious about those who are not getting it and are using Set CPU. What are your exact settings?

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

It happens alot if I press the power button to turn it off (a habit I'm trying to drop). I'm on launcher pro plus with multi pickture running. Gonna disable that and a few other apps for awhile. See if I can get any results


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Just out of sheer curiosity, those of you that are experiencing SOD in 2.1, what governer do you have it on. I have mine set to ondemand and did not have to deal with an SOD unless I happen to plug power into it while the screen is off.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

mputtr said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, those of you that are experiencing SOD in 2.1, what governer do you have it on. I have mine set to ondemand and did not have to deal with an SOD unless I happen to plug power into it while the screen is off.


I'm getting it without setcpu even installed, so I'm not adjusting the governer.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

In Alpha1 I had no SOD issues and my Wi-fi at home was rock solid until I connected to a Wi-Fi network at a hotel. Then I started having issues with Wi-Fi at home and SOD issues as well.
Alpha2 seems to have cleared things up again.
Wi-Fi and SOD are definitely connected.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Strange. I had very few SoDs on A1 but now with A2 it consistently SoDs when it goes to sleep for more than an hour =(

I'll try a wipe.


----------



## rocketman (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe I've just been lucky but no SoD with default CPU settings with wifi both on and off. I did cache cleanup and wipe before install.


----------



## WutNet (Oct 20, 2011)

So far things have been smooth for both alpha 1 and alpha 2.1. I never received a SoD in either. Longest time sleeping was approximately 2 hours in alpha 1, while alpha 2 maybe 10 minutes. I have used default cpu settings (never installed setcpu).


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has posted this here (admitting I'm too lazy to read back a few pages) but folks are reporting success stopping SOD by changing their governor...



tolymatev said:


> For every one with SOD.
> 
> Try setting ur governor to "ondemandtcl" I think its tcl in the end. If not it was the top one on the list.
> 
> ...


Settings>CyanogenMod Settings>Performance>CPU>Available Governors

Ondemand appears to be the default, try changing to Ondemandtcl and see if that helps...some folks responded that this helped them w/SOD.

Here is a thread w/some info on the differences between two governors...I'm not familiar w/the differences myself...see post #10 for results of some testing that someone provided. If anyone has a link to more authoritative info, please share. 

http://forums.precentral.net/webos-internals/253418-difference-between-ondemandtcl-ondemand.html


----------



## aliu (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been getting SODs with the first and thesecond alpha builds, even after clearing the cache and clearing user data.

For those of you who don't have any trouble, do you use Titanium backup to restore your settings or do you start fresh?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

PredZ said:


> I'm getting it without setcpu even installed, so I'm not adjusting the governer.


actually you can change your governor in CM Settings -> Performance as well... that's why I was asking.
My only experience is plugging in power when the screen is off.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Alpha1 had a few sod till I installed softlocker but now on a clean install of alpha2 setcpu at 384/1500 I get zero sod.

I use appbackup to backup my apps but it only installs apps does not save app data. So it was a clean start.

O and I always use button to put mine to sleep.


----------



## borntru (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had zero SOD's since installing a2.1


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

aliu said:


> I have been getting SODs with the first and thesecond alpha builds, even after clearing the cache and clearing user data.
> 
> For those of you who don't have any trouble, do you use Titanium backup to restore your settings or do you start fresh?


It's not related in any way to Titanium Backup - that has not been a factor.

Do this and see if it helps: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8736-SoD-in-Alpha-2.1&p=183736&viewfull=1#post183736


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Having cleared the cache while installing 2.1, I got a SoD after letting it sleep for about an hour and a half with the powersave governor and no setcpu. I'll have to try the ondemandtlc and see if that helps.


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Having cleared the cache while installing 2.1, I got a SoD after letting it sleep for about an hour and a half with the powersave governor and no setcpu. I'll have to try the ondemandtlc and see if that helps.


Tried ondemandtlc same problem


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Switching my Screen Off profile in SetCPU to OnDemandtcl fixed the SODs for me yay!


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

OnDemandCTL from the cyanogen settings did not help (still did not install setcpu, as I'm trying to keep app installs at a minimum to narrow down my problem). Actually just reinstalled again and it still persists.


----------



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had this once on stock Alpha 2.1, not changed any setting either in CM7 or WebOS. I installed 2 days ago.


----------



## CiscoStud (Oct 2, 2011)

No sod for me since a21. I'm at default 192 MHz also

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eternalthree (Oct 19, 2011)

changed my settings to OnDemandtcl but it just SOD'd still. on alpha 2.1. less SOD on the previous alpha.


----------



## waruna (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the same issues u mentioned in the first post. Yesterday I install cm7 a2.1 around 15 times in different mtd (clear cash, factory reset/data) to overcome SOD. For me SOD seems to stop after install gapps. But I install gapps as soon as I install cm7 a2.1 and reboot b4 having SOD then install gapps. Now for 12h no SOD yet. Otherwise I had SOD every time if display sleep. wifi is not the best every time I have to hit forget and reenter the PW. But then its working fine. Still I'm not install setcpu I don't think it will help to overcome this. I'm not a computational guy. I just tell what I have done and worked for me upto now.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Just like to report that I still get SoDs with OnDemandtcl after all. Just not as often.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

I normally have no SoD till yet. After i noticed it i shut down the TP but it always hangs at reboot or shut down.
Then i pressed power+home to hardreset. Then at the next boot in cm7 i connected with ADB and 
did in ADB Shell just the command -->reboot. 
Now all is fine again. I can also push power once to shutdown the display, that wouldn't worked before.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Slept overnight while charging and was affected by SOD this morning. On alpha 2.1


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Had a couple SODs when I first put 2.1 on. However, haven't had one in well over a day. I do have my CPU set to a min of 384mhz and the governor set to ondemandtcl.


----------



## gyasih (Sep 11, 2011)

PredZ said:


> So I've installed alpha 2.1 this afternoon via clockwork, but the SoD issue seems worse now than before...seems like 80% of the time, that as soon as the screen turns off (either via power button, or timeout), the SoD will be present immediately thereafter. Is the 384 min speed still required with the new alpha? Can anyone confirm if the SoD is gone for them, using the default speeds?
> 
> (I've tried wiping the dalvik cache/reinstall already and the problem still persists, I have NOT adjusted the speeds yet)


I am having the same issue.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Someone said a full wipe and restore using Titanium alleviated SoD's for them. I'm going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

I was getting a fair amount of SoD's on Alpha 1. I installed 2.1 yesterday and didn't get any until the past hour, where I've gotten 3. My SetCPU has been at 384, I did a Dalvik/Cache clear before install, and I'm set to OnDemandtc. Hmm.

My favorite part is having to fight with Wifi every time I reboot lol.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Well....after like the 50th install (seriously), no sod....I did nothing different on this try, so seems like it is hit or miss, without consistency. Understandable as it is alpha but wish we woudlve figured out the reason so it could be implemented in future builds.


----------



## angellsl (Oct 14, 2011)

PredZ said:


> Well....after like the 50th install (seriously), no sod....I did nothing different on this try, so seems like it is hit or miss, without consistency. Understandable as it is alpha but wish we woudlve figured out the reason so it could be implemented in future builds.


OMG, 50!? You hold the record for sure!


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

angellsl said:


> OMG, 50!? You hold the record for sure!


It's honestly a quick process and I had spare time


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

I have tried every option stated in this thread and still get the SOD...

There has to be a fix for this its getting very annoying.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

nvmax said:


> I have tried every option stated in this thread and still get the SOD...
> 
> There has to be a fix for this its getting very annoying.


1. Have you also tried this?
2. Can you shut down your Touchpad or will it break then?



schwatter said:


> I normally have no SoD till yet. After i noticed it i shut down the TP but it always hangs at reboot or shut down.
> Then i pressed power+home to hardreset. Then at the next boot in cm7 i connected with ADB and
> did in ADB Shell just the command -->reboot.
> Now all is fine again. I can also push power once to shutdown the display, that wouldn't worked before.


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

I will give that a shot...


----------



## new_skul (Oct 22, 2011)

in playing around with the lock screen settings, in hopes of eliminating SoD's, I disabled the lock screen sliders and made it so the menu key would supposedly unlock the screen, and now it won't unlock when I hit menu. what do I do?


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok tried that, no go same issue, I fully reinstalled 2.1a so far ok, though havent really tried it all out yet.


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

On A1 I got a few SODs and WiFi was glitchy.

Installed A2.1 via CWM, Constant SOD, random reboots and WiFi not working after almost every sleep or reboot.

Reinstalled a couple of times via CWM, same issues.

Finally I used the ACME Uninstaller and removed CM7 completely.
Reinstalled straight A2.1 via ACME Installer along with CWM and Moboot.

Booted it up, it kept rebooting itself before it even got to the desktop. After the 3rd reboot I looked at it and told it that it could just sit there and reboot until the battery went dead. After a couple more reboots, it loaded completely. 
I rebooted it myself and it loaded up like it should. Then I installed Gapps, and the market fix. I have no more random reboots or SODs for two days now.
I have not changed any settings that have to do with the processor. I am running fresh install stock in that regard.

One thing I did notice tho, if I reboot normally, my WiFi goes away and it's a pain to reconnect until I go into terminal and do the fix that's in the CM7 release thread. BUT if I put it in airplane mode before I reboot or shut down, it will work like it should when I power back on and turn off airplane mode. I have no WiFi issues when it sleeps since going to A2.1. I also have the sleep policy set to never.


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

Lddrizzt said:


> On A1 I got a few SODs and WiFi was glitchy.
> 
> Installed A2.1 via CWM, Constant SOD, random reboots and WiFi not working after almost every sleep or reboot.
> 
> ...


try this worked for me :

HOW DO I CLEAR OUT *ALL* MY WIFI SETTINGS AND START FRESH?

If you find that your wifi is "strobing" on and off, or you wish to completely wipe out all wifi settings, you can do this in one of three ways:

THE "RIGHT" WAY (USING ADB):

adb shell rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot

(this will remove the settings and then force a reboot)

THE "I-DON'T HAVE ADB INSTALLED" WAY:

From the Terminal app.

# rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


----------



## Lddrizzt (Aug 26, 2011)

nvmax said:


> try this worked for me :
> 
> HOW DO I CLEAR OUT *ALL* MY WIFI SETTINGS AND START FRESH?
> 
> ...


If you notice in my post I already referred to doing that.. "it's a pain to reconnect until I go into terminal and do the fix that's in the CM7 release thread".
It works great until after a couple of reboots. Then I have to do it again. I find it's just easier to turn on airplane mode before I shut down.


----------



## new_skul (Oct 22, 2011)

new_skul said:


> in playing around with the lock screen settings, in hopes of eliminating SoD's, I disabled the lock screen sliders and made it so the menu key would supposedly unlock the screen, and now it won't unlock when I hit menu. what do I do?


since it was at the bottom of the last page. although, I think I might just use the uninstaller and reflash anyway. SoDs were pretty bad for me.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't have any SODs for 2 days. I just plugged it into the wall charger while the screen was off - SOD.


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

MathewSK81 said:


> Didn't have any SODs for 2 days. I just plugged it into the wall charger while the screen was off - SOD.


I just totally uninstalled and did a full wipe on webos, and then reinstalled 2.1a now it works but only sod's when plugged into the pc or power, but if its on battery it seems to be fine.

seems like a issue with the way it handles when detects the connection to power or pc....


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

For those with wifi issues, try booting into webOS, connect with wireless, make sure it works, then reboot into CM7. I had two TP's that would connect to wireless, but the wifi icon wouldn't turn green and I had no Internet.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've tried a couple things but to no avail
-deleted cache and Dalvik cache in Clockworkmod
-increasing to 3xx mhz minimum using setCPU
-changing ondemand to ondemandctl
-turning off wifi before turning off the screen
-turn on airplane mode before turning on the screen

Nothing works so I will await for alpha 3!


----------



## waruna (Oct 21, 2011)

Same here. After installing alpha 2.1 around 15 times TP seems stable up to today. No SOD for 2days.
Today I install thumb keyboard and went to seep and couldn't wake up. Now every time if it went to sleep SOD. I'll wait until it fix. In alpha 1 I had SOD problem but only few times. I don't no whether everyone have this problem with 2.1.


----------



## PredZ (Oct 19, 2011)

For what it's worth...I installed it on someone else's touchpad today...same method that I've installed on my "good" touchpad, and my "bad" touchpad (that after multiple installs, became good)...and on this 3rd tp, SoD isn't there. Go figure.


----------



## AustinTylerDean (Sep 25, 2011)

I was getting a ton of the SoDs after installing 2.1 via CWM. I did not format /data pre or post installation. I also had a partition set up for Ubuntu that I wanted to get rid of, so I Doctor'd, ACMEUninstalled (I don't know if the Doc cleared that up)Terminal'd to clean up the partition, and then ACMEInstalled.

I've got the latest WebOS, and so far significantly less SoDs coming out of Alpha 2.1 (none so far that is).


----------



## paul2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> I've tried a couple things but to no avail
> -deleted cache and Dalvik cache in Clockworkmod
> -increasing to 3xx mhz minimum using setCPU
> -changing ondemand to ondemandctl
> ...


Same, reinstalled by cwm and installer, no help. At last, softlocker fixed it, no more sod, charging, wifi on/off, all working fine.

Here the link to download from market,
https://market.android.com/details?id=otis8.softlocker

It did drain a little bit more battery when turn off screen, at about 1% an hour.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

paul2001 said:


> Same, reinstalled by cwm and installer, no help. At last, softlocker fixed it, no more sod, charging, wifi on/off, all working fine.
> 
> Here the link to download from market,
> https://market.android.com/details?id=otis8.softlocker
> ...


Interesting. While using this app, perhaps you can mitigate battery loss by making a habit of turning off wifi before turning off the screen. I'm going to try this app and report back. TY paul2001


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

paul2001 said:


> Same, reinstalled by cwm and installer, no help. At last, softlocker fixed it, no more sod, charging, wifi on/off, all working fine.
> 
> Here the link to download from market,
> https://market.android.com/details?id=otis8.softlocker
> ...


Seriously that is freaking awesome, finally no sod's when plugging it into the pc or the power charger... not 1 sod yet and I have tested the hell out of it... I litterally got a SOD, got back up installed it and have yet to get another since .... thanks.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

paul2001 said:


> Same, reinstalled by cwm and installer, no help. At last, softlocker fixed it, no more sod, charging, wifi on/off, all working fine.
> 
> Here the link to download from market,
> https://market.andro...tis8.softlocker
> ...


I just want to say that this fix works! So far, 24 hours without SOD, ranging from 1 minute screen off to 7 hrs screen off. TP turns on just fine, no problems.


----------



## Martino416 (Oct 19, 2011)

nexus14 said:


> I just want to say that this fix works! So far, 24 hours without SOD, ranging from 1 minute screen off to 7 hrs screen off. TP turns on just fine, no problems.


Same here! Guess I'm gonna have to use this till Alpha 3


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

NVM, had no problem running the Uninistaller and re-installing everything else. No SOD's as of yet...
As for wifi, not sure if I still have that problem. Whats that thing everyone's mentioning using?? Terminal and ADB?? This some kind of app?

*edit* Spoke to soon.. Got my first SOD out of the whole day a few minutes ago.


----------



## xinete (Oct 13, 2011)

After installing Softlocker from the market, 36 hours without SOD here.. yes, it drains more battery but at least I can use it.


----------



## chucktate (Oct 14, 2011)

When installing Alpha1, I ran into an issue with installing CWM. So I WebOS Dr'd and went through the install of CM7 again. Not sure if that helped, But I have had Zero SOD since doing that (I am on Alpha 2.1 now). My internet is sometimes flaky. It will say cannot find certificate. So rebooting didnt seem to work. I find , when I get that error, I then shut down, boot into WebOS, then no more certificate errors in the browser. Also, booting into WebOS will clear some wifi issues. Kinda strange, but it works.


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

xinete said:


> After installing Softlocker from the market, 36 hours without SOD here.. yes, it drains more battery but at least I can use it.


Same here not 1 sod for 2 days now, from 7:30 am to 11Pm it only was down to about 70% power, to me that is ok for being on all day long.

hopefully Alpha 3 will fix more power issues.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

This is one reason why I love the Android community. There is always a collaborative help to fix issues. Softlocker seems to have done the trick for me as well. Went from having the SOD everytime the screen was off to having 0. Now to figure a way to keep my screen pushed down into the damn casing!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

